# Anybody at Australia F1 qualifying today?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The weather conditions look terrible in the qualifying session for the Australia F1 race. Is anybody at qualifying with a mobile phone? Perhaps you could post about how it is at the track?


----------

